# Tsuru install finished



## Rittmeister (Jun 29, 2002)

Hey all, just did the Tsuru install on my car. I have a writeup on my webpage dealing with putting the kit on a 93/94 car (SOLM is a 91), as well as making the corners function as parking AND turn signals, not just turns as in the Mexican setup.

Check the link in my sig for details.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Very Clean Conversion. I like.

Here are some pics (I hope they work)









Front









Front Again









Rear


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

*Tsuru look....*

That conversion is "sweet". I'm looking forward to your article pdate for the Tsuru Headlight conversion. I'm looking at later this year to do my conversion.

Q in Sac


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Tight looking conversion. Should've came that way in the beginning.


----------

